# My new toy AKA a Mash Tun



## bratrules (Nov 18, 2010)

I just made a mash tun and i cant wait to go all grain. i have one more extract to go since i already had it in the refrigerator am going to make a American pale ale but after that its all grain for me!!! i cant wait take this puppy out for a spin


----------



## bob g (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks good!


----------

